# small sugar/butter cookies help please!



## pastrytracy (Jan 5, 2006)

Hi! I am new to the ChefTalk forums and I really need some help!
The owner of the French restaurant that I work at wants to give each guest a small cookie with their coffee and I have tried a couple of things, but neither were what we were looking for. I am looking for a small (slightly bigger than a quarter) thin butter or sugar style cookies that are delicate but strong enough to stand up to a choco glaze or ganache...any suggestions would be appreciated!!


----------



## harpua (May 4, 2005)

Mini biscottis. They can be glazed with almost anything and go great with coffee. Not exactly french, but what the hey. Pistachio is good, so is almond.


----------



## jessiquina (Nov 4, 2005)

mmm, biscotti sounds good, or how about a small round or rectangle shortbread dipped in chocolate?


----------



## panini (Jul 28, 2001)

The list is long for something that goes after dinner. Are you having trouble with the recipe for the butter cookie or are you looking for other ideas, 
right off,
butter-lavender-lemon, mint flavor, butter cookie with rasp, merengues, madelines,cats tongues, macaroons, lace, tuille


----------



## pastrytracy (Jan 5, 2006)

Thanks to everyone for their suggestions!

We use sugar shape cookies as part of another dessert and I tried to use the same dough for a thinner cookie but it spread too much (b/c the main components are butter and sugar I guess?) I made very small almond orange tuiles and my boss loved them, but felt that they may be too crunchy...so now we are back to the butter cookie idea. I think that I will try a shortbread with a thin choco glaze and see how he feels about that..thanks again!


----------



## pastrytracy (Jan 5, 2006)

So I made cat's tongues w/ a choco glaze flavored w/ brandy..they turned out great!


----------

